# Steelite's Weapon Shop !



## Steelite (Sep 21, 2017)

So, I've had this interest in designing weapons (mostly melee) since a few years ago, and after a few attempts, I realized that's what I'd be doing with arts !
I've made a ton of designs, but most of them are super old and crappy-looking, when I was still trying to figure out the tools and colors and such. The ones I show you guys here are the "refined" ones.
Gotta keep this thread as where I post my new weapons in the future, too.



Spoiler: Shields




















Spoiler: Axes
















Spoiler: Hammers, maces and clubs






















Spoiler: Swords






































Spoiler: Polearms











If you've actually taken a look through every single one of them, damn, you're amazing and I love you forever !
Lemme know what ya guys think ! Feedbacks are appreciated


----------



## Wollymon (Sep 22, 2017)

Nice! It would be pretty cool if these weapons were in an Rpg game of some sort! The style you draw things in is great :3
Definitely wouldn't want to fight someone who was using one of these

Also, I like to design weapons too, they are usually guns though, since i like the modern/sifi theme, but fantasy rules!


----------



## Steelite (Sep 22, 2017)

Wollymon said:


> Definitely wouldn't want to fight someone who was using one of these


I bust 'em out on a daily basis ! 



Wollymon said:


> Also, I like to design weapons too, they are usually guns though, since i like the modern/sifi theme, but fantasy rules!


Guns are good, too !


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Sep 22, 2017)

Wow, these are really nice!


----------



## Steelite (Sep 23, 2017)

Reserved_Krolik said:


> Wow, these are really nice!


Thanks, glad ya like 'em


----------



## Steelite (Oct 18, 2017)

Special edition today !


----------



## Steelite (Oct 20, 2017)

Pre-ordered sword with elective colors picked by customers : this one is actually requested by my son


----------



## Steelite (Oct 20, 2017)

Apparently my daughter fell in love with the colored design, and asked for one for her own.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 20, 2017)

You're making me want to design a scythe for Coma lol.  

I love your pattern overlays.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 20, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You're making me want to design a scythe for Coma lol.
> 
> I love your pattern overlays.


Coma ? your sergal sona ?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 20, 2017)

Steelite said:


> Coma ? your sergal sona ?



Yep.

Nothing for canon or anything, just a singular image comp idea I ran through the other night.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 20, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Yep.
> 
> Nothing for canon or anything, just a singular image comp idea I ran through the other night.


Go ahead and make one.
Scythes and sickles are kinda hard for me, but when done right, they definitely look good.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 20, 2017)

Steelite said:


> Go ahead and make one.
> Scythes and sickles are kinda hard for me, but when done right, they definitely look good.



I like out of character depictions.  Having him posed as death itself is more symbolic than anything.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 20, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I like out of character depictions.  Having him posed as death itself is more symbolic than anything.


I mean designing scythes and sickles... but, sure, if you want to, feel free to.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 23, 2017)

A friend of mine suggested the color scheme green and yellow gold for one of my swords, so here you go !


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 24, 2017)

That's nice! Looks like stained glass.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 24, 2017)

Reserved_Krolik said:


> That's nice! Looks like stained glass.


Yeah, I messed around with the opacity to make stuffs more translucent.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 24, 2017)

One more for today ! This time you get a Swiss Saber because my friend @It'sBlitz wanted to make cheese outta people.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Oct 24, 2017)

Many thanks my friend


----------



## Steelite (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Steelite (Nov 5, 2017)

Found my old rifle sketch, and brought it back to life :


----------



## Steelite (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 17, 2017)

So uh, like... These are commissioned weapons?...
Just asking, not buying.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 17, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> So uh, like... These are commissioned weapons?...
> Just asking, not buying.


I just made 'em for fun. Commissioned ones would likely to have different color schemes.
Something wrong with 'em ?


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 17, 2017)

Steelite said:


> I just made 'em for fun. Commissioned ones would likely to have different color schemes.
> Something wrong with 'em ?


Oh, so you just made all these weapons for fun, and the commissioned ones just have different colors? Uh... Okay then.
No, nothing's wrong, I just don't want to ask something stupid like "can you make the ash daggers?" and then find out I need to cough up some dough or else. I... _*REALLY don't want that to happen.*_


----------



## Steelite (Nov 17, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> REALLY don't want that to happen.


Sheeesh, calm down, derg. If you're not interested, it's fine. No need to over-react so much.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 17, 2017)

Steelite said:


> Sheeesh, calm down, derg. If you're not interested, it's fine. No need to over-react so much.


Sorry, I just get paranoid and scared.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 17, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Sorry, I just get paranoid and scared.


I mean, you can ask that, then I ask you to pay before I work, and you still have your full right to decline, and I'll just... not get to work. Simple.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 17, 2017)

Steelite said:


> I mean, you can ask that, then I ask you to pay before I work, and you still have your full right to decline, and I'll just... not get to work. Simple.


Well uh... I guess. Sorry about this whole mess. I wasn't interested. Thanks.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 17, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Well uh... I guess. Sorry about this whole mess. I wasn't interested. Thanks.


A'ight.


----------



## Steelite (Mar 27, 2018)

So I recolored all my weapons with my new color style :


----------



## Steelite (Mar 27, 2018)

And now, for somethin' special : a digital version of my friend's original scythe design.


----------



## Steelite (Mar 28, 2018)

Took me 3 hours for this, but so fucking worth it.


----------



## Steelite (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Steelite (Apr 15, 2018)

A'ight folks, we got a new batch in store today.


----------



## metafang (Apr 15, 2018)

(no pressure to rp or take up these offered but i just feel like doing this because your weapons designs are that rad and i genuinely appreciate making and sharing for the fun , rad work)

paha skated by outside near the store, on their way home after an odd-job cleaning. their bucket, protection and tools were inside a large red backpack they carried, which also contained a box they were tasked with emptying... somehow. because the objects inside were definitely not trash, but rather some strange things which may or may not be alive and (regardless of whichever case) needed homes. four strange orbs which glowwwwwed in strange chemical manners, with the energy of distant stars. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





paha's interest in getting the orbs re-homed, though the person letting them stay on her couch insisted they be re-homed in exchange for something they could eventually use or eat, had them checking in on every other stranger. so it was no wonder they decided to meander in to the shop with the simple sig ; Steelite's Weapon Shop. 

it was busy for a small space and they almost thought to leave but a minigun on display caught their eye.







waiting for a chance to ask someone near them who Steelite was, then waiting for Steelite to have aminute, they approached and asked about the gun. 

"hey sir... where i'm from you don't take something for free if you can offer something to trade... can i trade you one of these for the minigun ?" 
paha gestured to the open box's contents. the sphere in the center of the box was gone, as it had already been adopted by someone else.


----------



## Steelite (Apr 15, 2018)

metafang said:


> (no pressure to rp or take up these offered but i just feel like doing this because your weapons designs are that rad and i genuinely appreciate making and sharing for the fun , rad work)


(Hehe, glad you like my stuffs. Though, name's Victor.)

It's been quite a long day at work for the young minotaur blacksmith Victor, customers still coming in and out at his workshop even when it's in the evening.
When Paha comes in with the offer, and after a quick glance at the box, Victor simply replies :

- Would you mind waiting for me for a while ? I'll check this in a bit.

Apparently he's kind of too busy and needs time to learn more about whatever is/are inside that box, before agreeing to trade.


----------



## metafang (Apr 16, 2018)

Paha nods. "That's reasonable! of course. I wont bug ya but here's a contact for the person who found them... unfortunately we dont really yet know what they are..."


----------



## Steelite (Apr 19, 2018)

Shiny shield


----------



## Steelite (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Steelite (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Steelite (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Steelite (May 21, 2018)

Aw man, haven't been around here often enough, it seems !
Time to fix it.


----------



## Steelite (Jun 6, 2018)

Attempted at something sci-fi... I think it kiiiiinda looks like so ? Idk lol


----------

